# Safe cage disinfectant?



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello everyone. I just tried to post this and I don't think it did but if two posts show up I apologize! 

What do you use to disinfect your hedgie cage? My girl has a respiratory infection and I want to be able to clean her cause but I'm not sure what to use that won't make her sick. Is there any cleaner or anything that is hedgie approved? Thanks!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I used 50/50 water vinegar solution


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I think people use diluted Clorox to kill bacteria. 

Ask Nikki. I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you use bleach mak sure to rinse it really really well. I would also use a vinegar water rinse at the end. If you can still smell bleach after the you need to keep rinsing it.

Personally I would just use a vinegar water mix and skip the bleach.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

nikki said:


> If you use bleach mak sure to rinse it really really well. I would also use a vinegar water rinse at the end. If you can still smell bleach after the you need to keep rinsing it.
> 
> Personally I would just use a vinegar water mix and skip the bleach.


Thanks for clarifying. I keep learning from you everyday.


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

SquirtleSquirt said:


> I used 50/50 water vinegar solution


Do you just wipe the cage down with the solution and dry it? No rinsing?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

@Bramble: I spray the cage with the solution and wipe it down and let it dry


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

SquirtleSquirt said:


> @Bramble: I spray the cage with the solution and wipe it down and let it dry


Thanks!


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks so much for your replies!


----------

